
Announcing Headless Testling - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-headless-testling/
======
3am
The more the merrier, but this puts you about 2 years behind Sauce Labs and
even further behind Selenium as a whole. Also, since the whole app seems to be
based on stackVM, a better explanation of what that is would be helpful.

EDIT: fair enough that testingly isn't based on stackVM, I didn't think that
was very clear on your site. And you still don't explain what stackVM is. And
to whoever downvoted me - I have done enough evaluations of automated test
tools to know those should be among first questions that any serious user
would ask. Aside from being based on Node, your product should differentiate
itself better from the free, more mature tool and it would help to know more
about the infrastructure it's based upon.

EDIT 2: Okay, 2 downvotes later, I'm cranky about this. I'm a professional in
this field (who would be involved in purchasing decisions with the software
you sell) trying to give you free advice. I'm sorry if it's not glowing
praise, but you should differentiate yourself from Selenium because it seems
very similar at first glance, explain what stackVM is, and put together a more
professional looking website for all of them.

~~~
Alexx
I don't really understand why you're comparing automation testing (Selenium)
with Javascript unit testing?

~~~
pkrumins
Testling is both!

~~~
3am
Agreed - if testling/browserling are not positioned for functional testing,
I'm sorry for not catching on to that. In my defense, you could easily market
it as a functional testing tool (sort of how Selenium could support unit
testing in the browser since it can modify the dom letting you mock out
external calls, even though it's not a natural fit for the tool)

Also, thanks for explaining stackVM. That's a pretty cool idea - it's not a
problem for me where I am now, but anecdotally the flash/java console plugins
can run into issues with corporate firewalls and browser security policies so
something based on html5 canvases / http long polling (if I'm not assuming too
much on the implementation side) could help solve that.

------
maxogden
minimalist testing FTW! (e.g. node-tap style). cant wait for a way for this to
automatically run for me every time i update my githubz and then send me robot
pictures representing my test status (sad robots for failing tests, happy
robots for passing tests)

~~~
pkrumins
Soon!

------
prototypef
Looks interesting. Kinda like what Jasmine provides (no DOM required), but
allows you to target real browsers.

~~~
guywithabike
Except it's not because it's based on JSDOM, which isn't going to simulate any
browsers with real accuracy. You're better off biting the bullet and
descending into the painful world of Selenium WebDriver testing, sadly.

~~~
chapel
Are you saying Testling uses jsdom? Because it doesn't, it actually runs in
real browsers.

------
truebosko
Really cool, can one integrate something like Sinon (<http://sinonjs.org>)
with this to get spies, mocks, etc? I didn't see a mention of this in the
docs.

Edit: Hrm, my bad. Looks like you can just require() standalone file
dependancies?

~~~
pkrumins
Yes, you can! You just module.export your stuff in the standalone files, then
tar it all together and run the test!

    
    
        tar -cf- test.js module1.js module2.js | curl -sSNT- testling.com/?browsers=iexplore/9.0,chrome/15.0

